# *****2009 Mr Marv West Coast BBQ/MEET/IASCA Competition Official Announcement*****



## Mr Marv (Aug 19, 2005)

OK guys it's on for June 27th 2009 near Monterey California 
and here are a couple of threads from previous years:
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...2008-mr-marv-west-coast-mobile-audio-bbq.html

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/12-volt-events/40828-mr-marvs-bbq.html

marvs bbq - DIY Mobile Audio

Marv's BBQ Picture Depot - DIY Mobile Audio

First I have to mention again that this BBQ takes a TON of time/expense to plan/put on and I tend to get the credit. I cannot accept it all as this event would not be possible without the help of many people that I'd like to/will thank individually later but first and foremost I must thank my wife for all she does as well as for putting up with me and this madness sometimes! 

For those that have never been here I'll give a little info. I originally started these BBQ/Meet's so that a bunch of guys in the area with common interests in mobile audio could get together and listen to gear that was not easily available to them. It also gave guys with less experience a chance to get help/advice on their systems from guys with more experience as well as listen to some really nice systems. Over the years it evolved to having several manufacturers demo cars participate and we have had guys fly in from as far as the east coast and driven all the way from Canada! We have also had the good fortune of having some great competitors/audio gurus come in and give their time hands on to help us all get the most enjoyment from this hobby! 

In previous years I have held the BBQ's at my house and financed them myself however as they have grown it is no longer feasible for me to do this. Part of the BBQ will be catered again this year however I will be BBQ'ing my world famous (well maybe county famous ) Tri-Tip steak and there will be other homemade dishes as well. The expenses are quite high this year with park rental (as well as additional expenses required to have it there), catering costs and expenses related to bringing/housing some out of town guests as well as an "after party" that goes into the wee hours  etc etc so we have been/are holding several raffles to help offset the costs. (keep an eye out on the general forum stickies for the raffles)

***CHANGES FOR THIS YEAR***

This year will be a 2 day event with the BBQ/Meet on Saturday and an Official IASCA competition the following day. Tentatively the IASCA event will be hosted by the local Best Buy Store and Todd will be posting more info on that soon.

At the BBQ we will be having some "Peoples Choice" awards and will be awarding plaques. The rules will be simple since there are no rules!  Actually Buzzman will be handling that and he will post the guidelines we'd like everyone to use when voting.

Almost forgot...you better get out the car wash gear and clean up that wiring or you may be exposed globally!!!  

I was recently contacted by Performance Auto and Sound Magazine and they will be doing a feature article on the BBQ this year with pictures!  (they have also become a sponsor so everyone who attends will receive a subscription the magazine). I will be doing a little write up on my journey from a dozen or so guys at my house 8 years ago to where we are today so keep an eye out on Performance Auto and Sound - The Girls - The Cars - The Life for more details as they will also be helping promote the event there.


*Some stuff to know if you are interested in coming*

This BBQ/meet is *NOT* open to the public nor is it a "free for all" and there will be a limited amount of space available (the IASCA show IS open to the public). Priority goes to DIYMA members, people that have done business with me and if we have enough room we may open it to others. Manufacturers reps/industry people and those willing to travel a long way to get here will always be accommodated. 

I have already been in communication with numerous past attendees as well as others wanting to attend and have started to compile a list. If you are not already on my list (or not sure if you are) you must contact me ASAP *by email ONLY and make sure you use the subject "BBQ LIST" )* to get on the list *after you make sure you can come on that day*. Once I get a good idea of how many wish to come and figure out what the limit will be I will contact everyone to request an RSVP. You *MUST* reply with your phone number so that I can easier contact you if needed. Your RSVP will be for *YOU ONLY* and it is *NOT* OK to bring along a friend (more about that later). Your significant other and kids are always welcome but please let me know they are coming (there is a playground next door for the kids and several wives/girlfriends usually attend). 

*Almost forgot, past attendees are NOT automatically on the list this year so if you have not heard from me already please contact me to make sure!*

*PLEASE NOTE, this year it will be requested that upon your RSVP ALL attendees purchase at least one $15.00 ticket that will be good towards the BBQ raffles (the BBQ raffles are separate from the online ones so please be aware that you MUST be present to win and the ticket will be non-refundable) and will also get you a one year subscription to Performance Auto and Sound Magazine. This will hopefully ensure that those RSVP'ing are serious about coming and we don't end up like we did a couple of years ago with a bunch of "no shows" that cost a ton of wasted expense. BTW, the above does NOT apply to manufacturer reps NOR children and everyone attending will have an opportunity to buy more raffle tickets at the BBQ.*

*BTW, if there are any other individuals/manufacturers reps etc that would like to donate anything for the raffles I would MUCH APPRECIATE it and please email or call me at 1-831-383-0308. I could ESPECIALLY use things like t-shirts, key chains etc etc for grab bags. Thanks! *

Looking forward to seeing all the old faces and meeting some new ones! 

I'd like to thank all those that have donated and/or allowed me to purchase at reduced cost items for these raffles (I'll list everyone later). Last and definitely NOT least I would like to thank all you guys that have participated/will participate in the raffles to help support the cause even though you can't be here!


----------



## veloze (Jul 2, 2007)

Awesome Marv! I've been waiting for this the whole year...and the wait has been killing me. :dead:

If you need any help, please don't hesitate to ask. I guess we should start getting organized down here for the SoCal caravan. Rain or shine...I'll be there


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

I can't wait! It's going to be great to see everyone again.


----------



## Mr Marv (Aug 19, 2005)

Here's the first raffle and ton's more great gear to come! 

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...fle-audison-bit-one-processor.html#post736517


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

cool, cant wait  hopefully no freak thunderstorms this time


----------



## RoRo (Apr 29, 2008)

glad you got this one to work out for ya..... let me know what else I can assist with.


----------



## meelo (Jul 2, 2007)

oooooooo BBQ....BBQ....i have a new car that replaced my green machine...so i need suggestions and ideas on how to make it work with my IDMAX's....i hope i can see all of you out there..


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

Boostedrex said:


> I can't wait! It's going to be great to whoop lukes ass again.


fixed


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

60ndown said:


> fixed


IIRC, you started that.  It's going to be great to see you again too buddy. I want to listen to the van this year though as I didn't get a chance to last year.


----------



## Mr Marv (Aug 19, 2005)

OK guys I need *EVERYONE* who plans on attending to send me an email with "BBQ LIST" as the title and listing who is coming with you along with your phone number 

*EVEN IF YOU HAVE ALREADY TALKED TO ME BY PHONE/FORUM/EMAIL,

EVEN IF YOU THINK I ALREADY HAVE YOU ON THE LIST,

EVEN IF YOU WERE ON THE LIST FROM LAST YEAR ETC ETC ETC*

so my daughter can keep track for the RSVP's!


----------



## Mr Marv (Aug 19, 2005)

Still need to hear from quite a few more!


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

*TWO DAY PARTY !!* 

:balloon::jester:

epper::beerchug:


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

Boostedrex said:


> IIRC, you started that.  It's going to be great to see you again too buddy. I want to listen to the van this year though as I didn't get a chance to last year.


imo, it sounds better then last year.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

60ndown said:


> imo, it sounds better then last year.


What did you do!


----------



## ChicoOG (Nov 27, 2007)

Any hotel/motel recommendations? Should probably get something reserved soon...


----------



## Mr Marv (Aug 19, 2005)

ChicoOG said:


> Any hotel/motel recommendations? Should probably get something reserved soon...


 I get asked that every year but I never stay in them since I live here! If anyone would like me to check out the neighborhood of any one they are considering just let me know!.


----------



## ChicoOG (Nov 27, 2007)

I'll find something. Monterey is a fairly small area, so anything in the area should work...


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

Marv, I think I confirmed already...but I will be there


----------



## AndyInOC (Jul 22, 2008)

contacted Marv and i am very much looking forward to attending my first BBQ, hopefully with a few subtle changes by then to the exterior and interior as well


----------



## SublimeZ (Jan 28, 2008)

I hope to attend. Got time off from work, just gotta get finances in order. Should know by the end of the week and will email.


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

michaelsil1 said:


> What did you do!


hu, mids,sub.


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

weather is always nice and camping is a great option imo @ $15 a night.

santa cruz / nor cal is a GREAT place for a couple / few day visit, beach marvs bbq etc etc.

Santa Cruz Camping - Campgrounds - RV Parks


----------



## mSaLL150 (Aug 14, 2008)

I've heard/read so much about this BBQ which is very local to me, this looks like an awesome event and a great opportunity for a novice to get some experience/advice. My question is, are there typically any younger attendees? (college age)


----------



## maestro (Jul 7, 2007)

hey marv,

i should be back in the country by then... i'd like to attend.

Jody


----------



## miztahsparklez (Jan 11, 2006)

BBQ!!!! 

hopefully i'll be able to make my kickpanels more presentable... totally revamped my system for something a bit different than last time


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

mSaLL150 said:


> I've heard/read so much about this BBQ which is very local to me, this looks like an awesome event and a great opportunity for a novice to get some experience/advice. My question is, are there typically any younger attendees? (college age)


ive been 3 times, nearly everyone that attends has a 'younger' attitude.

if your local, like car audio and bbq food, you must attend.

its a great day.

20-40 great car systems, lots of very knowledgeable/friendly people.

toys.....lots of toys.

i think i even saw a few women last year


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

mSaLL150 said:


> I've heard/read so much about this BBQ which is very local to me, this looks like an awesome event and a great opportunity for a novice to get some experience/advice. My question is, are there typically any younger attendees? (college age)


View pics from last year


----------



## Boomin Audio (May 18, 2009)

WOW, great show!!


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

mSaLL150 said:


> I've heard/read so much about this BBQ which is very local to me, this looks like an awesome event and a great opportunity for a novice to get some experience/advice. My question is, are there typically any younger attendees? (college age)


Marc,

You'd fit right in with the crowd at the BBQ. Great people of all ages and everyone has a great attitude to match. If nothing else, I'll be there so you'll know at least one other person. 

Zach


----------



## mSaLL150 (Aug 14, 2008)

Boostedrex said:


> Marc,
> 
> You'd fit right in with the crowd at the BBQ. Great people of all ages and everyone has a great attitude to match. If nothing else, I'll be there so you'll know at least one other person.
> 
> Zach


Sounds great, I plan to attend. Thanks.


----------



## Vestax (Aug 16, 2005)

maestro said:


> hey marv,
> 
> i should be back in the country by then... i'd like to attend.
> 
> Jody


So does this mean the grocery getter is coming?


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

we should get a list started with whos definetly attending the comp the next day? i am on the fence, but if a lot of people are going, then i would definetly like to go as well and start rounging up customers cars


----------



## maestro (Jul 7, 2007)

Vestax said:


> So does this mean the grocery getter is coming?


ya i'll bring it down... you wanna roll together?


----------



## ChicoOG (Nov 27, 2007)

simplicityinsound said:


> we should get a list started with whos definetly attending the comp the next day? i am on the fence, but if a lot of people are going, then i would definetly like to go as well and start rounging up customers cars


I'll be there...


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

Alright, Alright, Alright!! After all these years, the *Marv*elous one has decided the time was right to *formally *acknowledge all the hard work the BBQ attendees put into their rides by introducing the inaugural *"Mr. Marv's BBQ People's Choice Awards."*

The idea here is to do something not like the typical "competition" and without all the technical rules. So, :rimshot: here we go:

_*MR. MARV’S BBQ 2009 - THE PEOPLE’S CHOICE AWARDS *
OBJECTIVE: TO IDENTIFY THE CARS THAT THOSE IN ATTENDANCE FEEL REPRODUCED MUSIC MOST REALISTICALLY, AND HAD THE MOST AESTHETICALLY PLEASING INSTALLS.

RULES:
1. Voting will be by any person attending the event; 1 vote per person, per eligible car.
2.	Anyone can opt to have their car voted on by those in attendance.
3.	Each attendee will receive a ballot identifying the eligible cars.
4.	Each eligible car will receive a number that will be displayed on the windshield, along with the components in the car.
5.	The listening sessions will begin @ 2:00 p.m. and will end when every eligible voter has listened to every eligible car, or at 3:30, whichever occurs first.
6.	Each voter will spend a minimum of 5 minutes (maximum of 10 minutes) in each eligible car listening to music of THEIR choice.
7.	The install review sessions will formally begin @ 3:30 p.m. Each eligible car will be open for everyone in attendance to view the install. 

A.	SOUND QUALITY

Each voter will receive a ballot to grade the sound quality of each eligible car on a scale of 0 – 10, with the grading scaled as follows:
•	0 - 2 = Oh No! If my ride sounded like this I better win a few of Marv’s raffles. QUICK. 
•	3 - 4 = Not bad. If the system in my ride sounded like this I could live with it for a couple of blocks. 
•	5 = Average; suffers in some critical areas, but if the system in my ride sounded like this I would be willing to take it on a quick trip to the grocery store or gym. 
•	6 – 7 = Above average to very good; some noticeable flaws, but if the system in my ride sounded like this I wouldn’t mind being in it when stuck in bumper to bumper traffic. 
•	8 -9 = Outstanding; a minor flaw or two keep it from being extraordinary. If the system in my ride sounded like this, I would definitely want to take it on that 5 hour drive to Vegas or the mountains. 
•	10 = Extraordinary; as good as it can get. If the system in my ride sounded like this, I would definitely want to drive cross country listening to music because I would have a permanent smile on my face. 
The top 3 vote getters will be appropriately recognized, and these results will be posted on the DIYMA forum thread for Mr. Marv’s BBQ.


B. INSTALL AESTHETICS
Each voter will receive a separate ballot to rate the quality of the aesthetics of each entrant’s install. The installs will be rated on a scale of 0 to 10, as follows:
•	0 – 2 = How could you do that to your car?!  
•	3 - 4 = Not bad; didn’t harm the car, didn’t enhance it. 
•	5 = Average; materials not of the highest quality, fit and finish not the best, and components could be better integrated into the car, but if this were my car I wouldn’t be embarrassed to have folks sit in it.
•	6 - 7 = Above average to very good; good quality materials used, nice workmanship and components are well integrated into the car, but I have seen better.
•	8 - 9 = Outstanding; Looks like it could have come from the factory this way. High quality materials used and enhances the aesthetics of the vehicle. 
•	10 = Extraordinary; as good as it can get. Actually makes the car look better. :2thumbsup:
The top 3 vote getters will be appropriately recognized, and these results will be posted on the DIYMA forum thread for Mr. Marv’s BBQ._

Our hope is that this will be FUN.


----------



## Mr Marv (Aug 19, 2005)

OK guys I have a limited amount of room for the BBQ/Meet on June 27th and there are quite a few I expected to hear from but haven't! In any case this announcement will be posted on Performance Auto and Sound - The Girls - The Cars - The Life as well as the www.IASCA.com and www.caraudiomag.com sites by tomorrow and once it is publicly announced it will be first come first served until I fill up so if you are not on the list you should email me right away!


----------



## ChicoOG (Nov 27, 2007)

Should be an awesome couple of days, looking forward to it...


----------



## AndyInOC (Jul 22, 2008)

im still waiting for my rsvp message...... patiently cuz i know Marv is always crazy busy


----------



## Mr Marv (Aug 19, 2005)

AndyInOC said:


> im still waiting for my rsvp message...... patiently cuz i know Marv is always crazy busy


Yes I am  and it will be a week or so before we get everything organized and send those out!


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Marv,

I would really love to attend this year, but I'm broke and there doesn't appear to be a job in the near future.


----------



## Mr Marv (Aug 19, 2005)

michaelsil1 said:


> Marv,
> 
> I would really love to attend this year, but I'm broke and there doesn't appear to be a job in the near future.


 I was looking forward to having some time to chat with you this year and I hope things get better for you soon!


----------



## skylar112 (Dec 8, 2005)

Mr Marv said:


> I was looking forward to having some time to chat with you this year and I hope things get better for you soon!


Hey Marv not sure if you got my RSVP email a few weeks ago, I just want to confirm.

Anyway looking forward to this, to meeting new people, and off course kicking it with the familiar rascals. It'll be one to remember I'm sure. As they were all a bunch of fun.


----------



## Mr Marv (Aug 19, 2005)

skylar112 said:


> Hey Marv not sure if you got my RSVP email a few weeks ago, I just want to confirm.
> 
> Anyway looking forward to this, to meeting new people, and off course kicking it with the familiar rascals. It'll be one to remember I'm sure. As they were all a bunch of fun.


I got you on the list and will be sending out RSVP requests next week!


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Mr Marv said:


> I was looking forward to having some time to chat with you this year and I hope things get better for you soon!


I was looking forward to talking to you as well.

BTW
My Car is sounding much better than it did last year; competing in IASCA has helped a lot.


----------



## SoCalSQ (Oct 7, 2008)

Please see my post about special hotel rates.

I spent a few hours this morning trying to do what I can to get us some good rates for the peopel staying for the IASCA show.


----------



## EVILDAVE (Jun 22, 2008)

Marv,we had a blast last year and will be there for sure this year.


----------



## Mr Marv (Aug 19, 2005)

EVILDAVE said:


> Marv,we had a blast last year and will be there for sure this year.



Sounds good Dave and RSVP requests will come soon!
BTW, I've been contacted by Motormusicmag.com and they may be coming on board as well  so I have a feeling we will be filling up fast (the info will also be posted on Performance Auto and Sound - The Girls - The Cars - The Life - Events soon)! If you are not on the list yet please contact me ASAP!


----------



## Mr Marv (Aug 19, 2005)

DYNAUDIO SYSTEM 242 RAFFLE TO HELP SUPPORT THE BBQ/MEET!


----------



## emrliquidlife (Jan 19, 2008)

I'm going to see if I can free up the time to come up for this. Are the raffles such that you must be present to win?

Ed


----------



## Mr Marv (Aug 19, 2005)

emrliquidlife said:


> I'm going to see if I can free up the time to come up for this. Are the raffles such that you must be present to win?
> 
> Ed


 Hope you can make it Ed! You do NOT have to be present to win for the online raffles and we will also have separate raffles at the BBQ for attendees only.


----------



## eugene (Nov 17, 2008)

I have heard a lot about this bbq and would like to attend. Only reason I haven't RSVP'd is because I'm waiting on 2 friends to commit to coming along too. In any case, I'll rsvp soon and will definitely be seeing you all there.

And I'll be competing in the iasca event the next day as well.


----------



## Mr Marv (Aug 19, 2005)

eugene said:


> I have heard a lot about this bbq and would like to attend. Only reason I haven't RSVP'd is because I'm waiting on 2 friends to commit to coming along too. In any case, I'll rsvp soon and will definitely be seeing you all there.
> 
> And I'll be competing in the iasca event the next day as well.


In any case send an email to me as outlined in my first post so I can put you on the list and I will be sending RSVP requests later this week (at that time I will need a solid commitment)


----------



## NismoV35 (Aug 30, 2008)

Marv I'm sure I'll make the Comp Sunday, Not sure about the BBQ. I'm coming from LA to Fremont to Your Event


----------



## Mr Marv (Aug 19, 2005)

NismoV35 said:


> Marv I'm sure I'll make the Comp Sunday, Not sure about the BBQ. I'm coming from LA to Fremont to Your Event


Fremont is only a hop skip and a jump away so I hope you can make it for both!


----------



## Mr Marv (Aug 19, 2005)

OK we officially have another new sponsor in Motormusicmag.com ! Keep an eye on the website as they will be doing a little writeup as well as donating some great prizes for those attending the BBQ!


----------



## Sponge (Nov 16, 2008)

Hey Marv, should I email you at MarvsPlace (at) webtv.net?



mSaLL150 said:


> I've heard/read so much about this BBQ which is very local to me, this looks like an awesome event and a great opportunity for a novice to get some experience/advice. My question is, are there typically any younger attendees? (college age)


I plan on attending an I'm in college .

Anyone want to bring any extra capacitors? Just for fun, I was thinking about borrowing one of the ossiciliscopes from my work, probing everything and gathering a few data points of what the system looks like with and without a cap.


----------



## Mr Marv (Aug 19, 2005)

Sponge said:


> Hey Marv, should I email you at MarvsPlace (at) webtv.net?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That email will work since it goes to my other one and bring along whatever you'd like as learning/experimenting is what it's all about!


----------



## Mr Marv (Aug 19, 2005)

Getting close to last call so if you haven't emailed to get on the list you should do so ASAP!


----------



## EVILDAVE (Jun 22, 2008)

Can't wait!!!


----------



## AndyInOC (Jul 22, 2008)

Spending every evening after work finishing up my install for this show, very much looking forward to it


----------



## miztahsparklez (Jan 11, 2006)

same here.. trying.. trying trying...


----------



## kevin k. (May 5, 2005)

Mr Marv said:


> Getting close to last call so if you haven't emailed to get on the list you should do so ASAP!


Sent you an e-mail Marv... 

I'll have the Accord, although the install is taken down, somewhat, while I have some changes in the works. It'll still play music, though, and sound pretty decent. 

And you know you can count on my making a contribution toward the event again this year.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

kevin k. said:


> Sent you and e-mail Marv...
> 
> I'll have the Accord, although the install is taken down, somewhat, while I have some changes in the works. It'll still play music, though, and sound pretty decent.


Kevin,

Even limping your Car *Sounds Great*.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

michaelsil1 said:


> Kevin,
> 
> Even limping your Car *Sounds Great*.


I have no doubts that you are 100% right about that statement!


----------



## kevin k. (May 5, 2005)

michaelsil1 said:


> Kevin,
> 
> Even limping your Car *Sounds Great*.


Thanks, Michael (and Zach), and sorry to have missed you last Saturday. Got your pm, thank you, and I hope all goes well.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

kevin k. said:


> Thanks, Michael (and Zach), and sorry to have missed you last Saturday. Got your pm, thank you, *and I hope all goes well*.



Me too! Thanks


----------



## Mr Marv (Aug 19, 2005)

Looking forward to seeing you all soon and I received/replied to your email Kevin!

BTW, if anyone talks to Todd at IASCA please ask him to call me!


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Well it looks like through the graciousness of some of the DIYMA members I'll be able to attend. 


I'm overwhelmed with gratitude, thank you.


----------



## Mr Marv (Aug 19, 2005)

michaelsil1 said:


> Well it looks like through the graciousness of some of the DIYMA members I'll be able to attend.
> 
> 
> I'm overwhelmed with gratitude, thank you.


I'm pretty sure nobody will mind me speaking for them in saying you're welcome and looking forward to seeing you again!


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

marv, sent you an email but once i get done with this project, i will give you a holla on thursday


----------



## Mr Marv (Aug 19, 2005)

simplicityinsound said:


> marv, sent you an email but once i get done with this project, i will give you a holla on thursday


Sounds good Bing!


----------



## Mr Marv (Aug 19, 2005)

OK guys I have another Audison BIT ONE up for grabs to help support the BBQ thanks to the great guys at Elletromedia! 

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...on-bit-one-processor-giveaway.html#post757475


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

two more weeks, cant wait guys!

hey Marv, is JL still on board for this event?


----------



## Mr Marv (Aug 19, 2005)

simplicityinsound said:


> two more weeks, cant wait guys!
> 
> hey Marv, is JL still on board for this event?


Manville replied asking what we were looking for support wise but I haven't heard back in a while so I'm not sure!


----------



## Mr Marv (Aug 19, 2005)

OK guys we have 2 new sponsors on board today!  

JL Audio

Exile Audio


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Rock on! It's really cool when companies are willing to sponsor things for the DIY crowd.


----------



## Mr Marv (Aug 19, 2005)

OK guys the location for the BBQ has been changed and will *NOT* be posted online so if you are not on the BBQ list you will *NOT* receive directions!


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

Mr Marv said:


> OK guys the location for the BBQ has been changed and will *NOT* be posted online so if you are not on the BBQ list you will *NOT* receive directions!


il use my sense of smell to find it

wheres that tri-tip?


----------



## shadowfactory (Oct 20, 2008)

I'll be there for sure.

Never attended any audio event of any kind before, nor have I ever heard a true 'SQ' car in person, so this should be a massive learning experience for me.

BTW, I'll be there in the ****ty looking 97 White Camry with the 'super budget' install and *very* limited tuning experience, so go easy on me!

Looking forward to meeting all of you.

-E.J.


----------



## atfinnovation (Jun 15, 2009)

count me in


----------



## Mr Marv (Aug 19, 2005)

OK guys somebody else rented the other side of the park we usually use which means I could not be guaranteed the parking spaces or grass area so I am scrambling to find a new venue. If anybody has any suggestions please CALL me ASAP as I need to get RSVP's out!


----------



## Mr Marv (Aug 19, 2005)

Almost forgot, I am EXTREMELY busy right now and ALL of the info for attending is in my first post of this thread! I will NOT answer any more emails/PM's asking for info that is already posted and any other info not posted will be posted here ASAP!


----------



## mSaLL150 (Aug 14, 2008)

shadowfactory said:


> I'll be there for sure.
> 
> Never attended any audio event of any kind before, nor have I ever heard a true 'SQ' car in person, so this should be a massive learning experience for me.
> 
> ...


Im in the exact same boat, so no worries. You arent the only noob attending.


----------



## miztahsparklez (Jan 11, 2006)

Mr Marv said:


> OK guys somebody else rented the other side of the park we usually use which means I could not be guaranteed the parking spaces or grass area so I am scrambling to find a new venue. If anybody has any suggestions please CALL me ASAP as I need to get RSVP's out!




what a bummer! Wish i could help, but im quite unfamiliar with the area.


----------



## Mr Marv (Aug 19, 2005)

OK guys RSVP requests will finally go out this weekend. You will need to reply ASAP so you can receive a confirmation with details and directions to the *NEW LOCATION!* Please note that the location will NOT be posted online and I will NOT personally be at the gate so you will NOT be able to get in without your confirmation email!!


----------



## EVILDAVE (Jun 22, 2008)

Cool, can't wait!!


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

I want the OLD LOCATION!  Great work Marv, I for one appreciate everything you do!


----------



## Robdoggz (Sep 16, 2007)

This sucks between work (still on probation there) cant take time off yet and brother from San Diego coming that weekend i am out was a last minute thing just figured i would post in case anyone remembers me  Anyways hope you all have a safe fun rainless time hehe.


----------



## SoCalSQ (Oct 7, 2008)

I'll be there for the BBQ and of course for my show the next day. Hope lots of you can stay the night and make the IASCA event in Marina at the Best Buy Sunday.

I also want to let you know that IASCA and I are working out the details for a . . .(someone do a drum roll here) . . . WEST COAST FINALS ! Yes, holy crap is right ! We are working out the details now, but it looks like its going to happen in Oct/Nov. Unofically, there will be an event on teh west coast and another on the east coast with the EXACT same judging team. This is totally unofficial, but things are looking good.

It seems that due to that fact that California is the biggest spot for SQ at the moment, that IASCA is rethinking their finalls plans. I would like to thank all you guys who show up for making this the case.

The reason I am mentioning this is because I want you guys to get points and qualify for finals. I want to show IASCA that the west coast is here anf we want some trpophies at finals this year.

So stay the night and get yourself some points. There are still $60 rooms available in Salinas. Just look for my thread about cheap hotel rates in this section and mention you're going to the IASCA show for the discount.

I am trying to get the west coast finals all confirmed, scheduled and wrapped up THIS WEEK. As soon as I can "make it official" you bet I will be posting it up.


-Todd Woodworth
[email protected]
(909)816-2640


----------



## Mr Marv (Aug 19, 2005)

OK guys we are slowly getting the RSVP requests out and if you don't have yours by the morning let me know ASAP!


----------



## ChicoOG (Nov 27, 2007)

Mr Marv said:


> OK guys we are slowly getting the RSVP requests out and if you don't have yours by the morning let me know ASAP!


Thanks for all the work you do to make this happen


----------



## Mr Marv (Aug 19, 2005)

ChicoOG said:


> Thanks for all the work you do to make this happen


You're welcome! 


OK guys RSVP's have been sent out and I have had one come back already due to a spam blocker so if you didn't get yours let me know right away!


----------



## miztahsparklez (Jan 11, 2006)

sent payment! on another note.. just got some more things finished up with the stereo.. just needs some more tuning


----------



## veloze (Jul 2, 2007)

Payment on the way. Thanks Marv for putting together this great event. See ya Friday.


----------



## godfathr (Jun 22, 2009)

SoCalSQ said:


> I'll be there for the BBQ and of course for my show the next day. Hope lots of you can stay the night and make the IASCA event in Marina at the Best Buy Sunday.
> 
> I also want to let you know that IASCA and I are working out the details for a . . .(someone do a drum roll here) . . . WEST COAST FINALS ! Yes, holy crap is right ! We are working out the details now, but it looks like its going to happen in Oct/Nov. Unofically, there will be an event on teh west coast and another on the east coast with the EXACT same judging team. This is totally unofficial, but things are looking good.
> 
> ...


How may cars you expecting for this show Todd?
I am hoping to have mine in show condition by then.
Hopefully we'll c ya there!
GF
ps do we need an rsvp for the IASCA comp?


----------



## Mr Marv (Aug 19, 2005)

godfathr said:


> How may cars you expecting for this show Todd?
> I am hoping to have mine in show condition by then.
> Hopefully we'll c ya there!
> GF
> ps do we need an rsvp for the IASCA comp?


No need for an RSVP on the IASCA comp!


----------



## spag_bace (Aug 24, 2006)

hey Marv,

Will there be a table for sale/trade equipments?


----------



## Mr Marv (Aug 19, 2005)

spag_bace said:


> hey Marv,
> 
> Will there be a table for sale/trade equipments?


Man I'm glad you reminded me  and I''ll be sure to let everyone know in the confirmation email! I should also mention that a couple of sponsors will be allowing attendees an opportunity to purchase/order some new gear at special BBQ day only pricing.


----------



## miztahsparklez (Jan 11, 2006)

by the way.. are there any northern california caravans that anyone knows of?


----------



## EVILDAVE (Jun 22, 2008)

miztahsparklez said:


> by the way.. are there any northern california caravans that anyone knows of?


We are rolling down from Tracy.


----------



## EVILDAVE (Jun 22, 2008)

Marv,I got your email but when I click the link it says you are unable to take payment right now.


----------



## godfathr (Jun 22, 2009)

I'm new to this forum, so I haven't heard if any caravans from Nor Cal. I won't know if I'm going til late Saturday!


----------



## One23456BASS (Jun 23, 2009)

Long time no talk to many of you.

I would just like to announce my attendance to Marvs great bbq.


----------



## Mr Marv (Aug 19, 2005)

EVILDAVE said:


> Marv,I got your email but when I click the link it says you are unable to take payment right now.


 That's because somebody used the word "raffle" in their message to me AGAIN!!!   

It is working again and PLEASE do NOT use that word in ANY text box!!

BTW, I have yet to hear from over 30 people again that were on the list!!


----------



## Mr Marv (Aug 19, 2005)

One23456BASS said:


> Long time no talk to many of you.
> 
> I would just like to announce my attendance to Marvs great bbq.


Glad to see you back buddy!


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Marv, I'm afraid that I'm out. I have to travel this week for work and won't be home until Sunday. 

I'm about to email you now just to make it official. 

Zach


----------



## Vestax (Aug 16, 2005)

One23456BASS said:


> Long time no talk to many of you.
> 
> I would just like to announce my attendance to Marvs great bbq.


LOL Sup C. Now where's nuke.


----------



## Vestax (Aug 16, 2005)

miztahsparklez said:


> by the way.. are there any northern california caravans that anyone knows of?


We just created one yesterday. I'll make a thread on it.


----------



## Mr Marv (Aug 19, 2005)

Vestax said:


> LOL Sup C. Now where's nuke.


nuke's coming too!


----------



## shinjohn (Feb 8, 2006)

Lookin' forward to seeing everyone again this weekend!

Anthony, let us know what's happening with the caravan.


----------



## shadowfactory (Oct 20, 2008)

Hey marv, 
I just made a bit of a goof.

I accidentally sent you two 15 dollar registration fees in error. One of them has my contact info while the other doesn't.

The BAD one transaction ID: 8SD06064WK588433R

The GOOD one transaction ID: 0R412865PT179044W

They are both from [email protected]

If you could refund the bad one that would be great, I wanted to get another raffle ticket anyway so the money will still be coming your way. Thanks again!
-E.J.



P.S. Count me on for info on the norcal caravan, I'm coming from santa rosa and would love to join a road train of DIYMA awesomeness.


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

Boostedrex said:


> Marv, I'm afraid that I'm out. I have to travel this week for work and won't be home until Sunday.
> 
> I'm about to email you now just to make it official.
> 
> Zach





12 months of training wasted.:bigcry:


----------



## AndyInOC (Jul 22, 2008)

Marv I am afraid i have to bow out as well, an emergency trip to the dentist yesterday used all of my resources i had set aside for the weekend, lots of work wasted but thems the breaks. ill email you as well


----------



## Darstar76 (Jun 24, 2009)

Almost done with my Magnum. Can't wait for the BBQ Marv.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

60ndown said:


> 12 months of training wasted.:bigcry:


Yeah, that made me tear up too Luke.  I was looking forward to catching you in something a lot more fun than a standard guillotine choke this year. LOL!


----------



## Mr Marv (Aug 19, 2005)

There are still quite a few I haven't received a reply from on the RSVP request and I need to hear soon so I can send confirmations with directions. *(confirmations need to be printed and shown at the gate to get in since I won't be there myself!)* Once I send out confirmations I am closing up shop/computer for final preparations and may not be able to get back to people at the last minute!


----------



## sr20det510 (May 20, 2007)

Payment sent!

Cant wait!


----------



## Mr Marv (Aug 19, 2005)

Still need to hear from about 18 more!


----------



## kevin k. (May 5, 2005)

Mr Marv said:


> Still need to hear from about 18 more!


Speak up, bitches, and show Marv some love, consideration, and gratitude!!


----------



## sr20det510 (May 20, 2007)

kevin k. said:


> Speak up, bitches, and show Marv some love, consideration, and gratitude!!


Well said : )


----------



## Mr Marv (Aug 19, 2005)

OK guys I have had numerous last minute requests to attend and have accepted them since quite a few that were already on the list still have not replied.  Confirmations will go out tonight or tomorrow and I am at the point of first come first served so even if you were already on my list you now run the risk of us not having enough room if you don't reply ASAP.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

looking forward to check out hte accord Kevin


----------



## kevin k. (May 5, 2005)

simplicityinsound said:


> looking forward to check out hte accord Kevin


Look forward to seeing you, Bing.


----------



## Darstar76 (Jun 24, 2009)

Hey Marv, I just sent a payment.....Robert!!


----------



## Mr Marv (Aug 19, 2005)

Darstar76 said:


> Hey Marv, I just sent a payment.....Robert!!


I received it Robert and see you Saturday!


----------



## ChicoOG (Nov 27, 2007)

Hey Kevin, don't call me a *****  You may have to help fine tune my system to make it up  jk

just sent payments, looking forward to listening and learning...see you all down there


----------



## kevin k. (May 5, 2005)

ChicoOG said:


> Hey Kevin, don't call me a *****  You may have to help fine tune my system to make it up  jk
> 
> just sent payments, looking forward to listening and learning...see you all down there


OK, I take it back. How about...

Lagger? :laugh:

Seriously, have a safe drive and I look forward to meeting you. I like the gear you've got in your setup, so I'm interested in seeing your car. Btw, what's your name, Mr ChicoOG?


----------



## ChicoOG (Nov 27, 2007)

kevin k. said:


> OK, I take it back. How about...
> 
> Lagger? :laugh:
> 
> Seriously, have a safe drive and I look forward to meeting you. I like the gear you've got in your setup, so I'm interested in seeing your car. Btw, what's your name, Mr ChicoOG?


I'll go with lagger, been absolutely swamped

My name is Mike...

I've heard so many complements about your meticulous tuning. I may have good equipment, but it needs a lot more tuning work 

See you in Monterey...


----------



## Mr Marv (Aug 19, 2005)

*OK guys I have mentioned several times that you will receive a confirmation with all info needed ASAP!! Please do NOT email PM or call me asking for this info UNLESS you don't receive your confirmation AFTER I post here that they have been sent! I am on MAJOR overload so if you need to contact me over the next couple of days your best bet is to call and leave a message if I don't answer!

BTW, this is formally LAST CALL as I am probably over already   but I'll try to squeeze a few more!*


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

*BUY* the way , if you cannot get ahold of MrMarv on his phone . . .

just write down your info on a *$50.00 bill* and *OVER-Nite* it to him


----------



## Mr Marv (Aug 19, 2005)

OK guys confirmations with location/times etc are on the way and don't forget to print them out so you can get in! 
PLEASE be sure to read the following so everything goes as smoothly as possible and so we can all have a great time!

The BBQ is NOT open to the public and you MUST have a confirmation to attend (it is NOT OK to bring along extra guests that are not already confirmed without contacting me first)
once you arrive you will be asked if your car has a system you wish to demo/get help with and you will be directed where to park
I have limited space so PLEASE do NOT ask for a specific parking area as I CANNOT accommodate everyone in that manner (if your car does not have a system to demo/get help with you will be asked to park out front or on the side)
once parked please proceed to the check in area near the BBQ pit to get your name tags and advance purchased raffle tickets (you can also purchase additional tickets at that time)
 everyone will receive score cards and if you wish to participate in the "Peoples Choice Awards" you will be given a number to place on your windshield (please see detailed info posted earlier in this thread by Buzzman)
It makes me crazy to see people I do not know walking around my BBQ's (or do know but haven't said hello yet! ) so after checking in your *FIRST ORDER OF BUSINESS WILL BE TO SEARCH ME OUT AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF OR SAY HELLO!! *

Please remember the main objective of these BBQ's is to get the less experienced together with the more experienced who are more than willing to help you out so don't be afraid to ask! It also allows everyone an opportunity to show off the hard work they have put into their own systems and receive feedback if they'd like (there will be several experienced tuners, competitors and IASCA judges). 
There will be several manufacturer representatives in attendance and they will be available to answer any questions concerning their products as well as to give hands on demos
This year we will also allow manufacturers/shops to offer promotional BBQ day only pricing on their gear for attendees (not all have chosen to participate and more info will be provided at the BBQ)
We will have a "swap meet" table set up so if you have gear you would like to sell/trade be sure to bring it along!

ITINERARY

Once everyone gets settled we will have a "Meet N Greet" in front of the BBQ pit so people can get familiar with those willing to help/manufacturers etc
there will be refreshments available at this time
before sitting down to eat everyone will have some time for demoing/visiting etc (you will also vote on cars you listen to during this time)
we will take a group picture prior to eating since that seems to be the best time to get everyone in the same place
after eating it will be back to demoing/BSing and getting help with your system if desired
at a time to be announced people will be asked to turn in their score cards for the Peoples Choice Awards
after the scores are tallied we will gather everyone together and announce the winners.
after that last call to purchase raffle tickets will be announced and we will start having the drawings
SOME THINGS TO KNOW SO ALL GOES SMOOTHLY!

*there is NO alcohol of ANY sort allowed during the BBQ PERIOD!!!!*
if you smoke please do so around the corner or out in the street AND DISPOSE OF YOUR BUTTS PROPERLY!
there will be women and children present so please refrain from cursing and or inappropriate language/behavior in any way (slip ups happen but if you have to be asked more than once to refrain from objectionable behavior you will be asked to leave)
Please be courteous to others and their vehicles at all times. Everybody is willing to allow you to listen to their system but PLEASE DO NOT ENTER ANYONES VEHICLE OR TOUCH ANYTHING WITHOUT THE OWNERS PERMISSION!!
This should go without saying but I will say it just to be clear.....please do NOT spit on the ground!!! (follow same instructions as smokers)

BTW, the weather around here is known to change several times during the day so I recommend dressing in layers as we usually do.

Also, don't forget to bring your cameras and take LOTS of pictures! I will be asking that people post them online somewhere as I will be sending 20-30 of the best ones to Performance Auto and Sound magazine for the article they will be doing.

Thanks and looking forward to seeing everyone on Saturday!


----------



## newtitan (Mar 7, 2005)

Sorry folks im out, the recession has officially gotten my attention
Im a public servant (engineer) ,and I was hoping the budget would pass today, but it doesn't appears that is going to happen, so my next check is in danger of either being dwon another 10%, or not paid at all 

gotta tie the cash strings up tight

hope the event goes well, sucks to be me, but life gets in the way of hobbies sometimes


----------



## One23456BASS (Jun 23, 2009)

Hey Marv, just wanted to let you know I paid up!!! 


Transaction ID: 4XD76550V68659233


----------



## shadowfactory (Oct 20, 2008)

Kevin K's car =


----------



## ChicoOG (Nov 27, 2007)

shadowfactory said:


> Kevin K's car = :


I second that...incredible sound!! Looking forward to the comp tomorrow


----------



## NismoV35 (Aug 30, 2008)

Ok SUX I'm stuck in fremont......... Just noticed my rear tires are BALD...........I can't risk the 160 mile drive over.............AAAArRrruugh!!!!!


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

Just got back home after a 3 hour drive. Heard some really nice cars and some really really nice installs. Want to thanks Marv for all his hard work as always although he seemed like he was having more fun with this event than years past. Too bad there wasnt enough raffle tickets bought to raffle off the badass Zapco 650.6 that was on the table! Dang good to see everyone there. 


I vote that Fredridge be eliminated from attending or at least eliminated from the raffle drawings. my $.02


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

it was great..... I just walked in the door too.

now ready for bed, long day tomorrow. 

I did not get to hear kevin's car 

but luckily he is So.Cal.


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

keep quiet, I started the ole ban hammer on you.


----------



## shadowfactory (Oct 20, 2008)

atsaubrey said:


> I vote that Fredridge be eliminated from attending or at least eliminated from the raffle drawings. my $.02



lol seconded

Your car was sounding pretty good for 30 mins of tuning too, i don't know if you noticed any of the same things about it i did but take this rookie's opinions on tuning with a grain of salt


----------



## 03blueSI (Feb 5, 2006)

I just want to thank Marv for the awesome BBQ, the manufacturers and shops for bringing some awesome cars, and everyone who had their cars open for demos.


----------



## sr20det510 (May 20, 2007)

NismoV35 said:


> Ok SUX I'm stuck in fremont......... Just noticed my rear tires are BALD...........I can't risk the 160 mile drive over.............AAAArRrruugh!!!!!


How are you getting home? LOL!
Drift your way back to SoCal FTW!!

Next time David! 
Tweets are going up this summer : ) Another G with tweets up top FTW!


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

friendly , fun, food was GREAT, 

several 'stupid good' sounding cars.

think i need me some hertz/phass....?

and a tube pre,

and a drz.:blush:


thanks again marv, great event.


----------



## mSaLL150 (Aug 14, 2008)

Thanks again Marv, I had a great time. Everyone was very positive toward some of us inexperienced guys, I learned a lot and got some good feedback on my truck. Some of those systems sounded fantastic. Food was excellent as well.


----------



## shinjohn (Feb 8, 2006)

Hey Gang!
Great day yesterday... boy did I lose track of time! Before I knew it it was past 7:00 before heading back!

Just a few quick notes:
- First and foremost, many, many, thanks to Marv and his family (as well as volunteers) who put in the huge effort to pull off this event. It was a wonderful time; food was great as was the company. Marv, I thought the "new" location also worked out great with the easier access to restrooms, greater parking, and closer proximity of the tables/food and cars. IMO, probably a better location for the event than the park! 
- Thanks to all that let me audition/listen to their systems. Too many to mention, but all unique and good/interesting in their own way!
- Good to see old friends/faces and connect with new ones. Enjoyed talking to folks and catching up on all things audio and non-audio related.
- Good luck to you guys competing today. 
- Hope to hook up will all again soon! Good group of folks here!


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

if anyone knows who the guy with the solid state hard drive, D.A.C. system in a small blue sports car is,

get him to pm me please,

i haz questionz.


----------



## Guy (Feb 16, 2006)

60ndown said:


> if anyone knows who the guy with the solid state hard drive, D.A.C. system in a small blue sports car is,
> 
> get him to pm me please,
> 
> i haz questionz.


Forum name Sponge... 
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/private.php?do=newpm&u=18601


----------



## Sponge (Nov 16, 2008)

60ndown said:


> if anyone knows who the guy with the solid state hard drive, D.A.C. system in a small blue sports car is,
> 
> get him to pm me please,
> 
> i haz questionz.


PMd!

Thanks again to Marv for for taking the time and effort to make it all happen and to everyone that opened their cars up to auditions. Great opportunity to listen to some very unique systems and got some very good feedback on my system as well.


----------



## Mr Marv (Aug 19, 2005)

Glad you guys had a good time and you're welcome! We have TONS of pictures so and we'll get those posted in a new thread ASAP.  If anyone else has pictures and post them online please send me the link as I will be sending a bunch to Performance Auto and Sound magazine for the feature article later this year! 

BTW we drew a name from the BBQ List emails for the grand prize of a Zapco Reference 650.6 amp, 2 sets of Zapco components and a Zapco 10" sub but unfortunately the person (newtitan) was not there to claim his prize  so I will be probably raffling it off soon!


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

dbl bummer for newtitan


----------



## newtitan (Mar 7, 2005)

Mr Marv said:


> Glad you guys had a good time and you're welcome! We have TONS of pictures so and we'll get those posted in a new thread ASAP.  If anyone else has pictures and post them online please send me the link as I will be sending a bunch to Performance Auto and Sound magazine for the feature article later this year!
> 
> BTW we drew a name from the BBQ List emails for the grand prize of a Zapco Reference 650.6 amp, 2 sets of Zapco components and a Zapco 10" sub but unfortunately the person (newtitan) was not there to claim his prize  so I will be probably raffling it off soon!



man I tell ya, first my the govenor is threatening my paycheck, so I try and be responsible daddy to pay for school

and look what happens 

responsibility sucks some times, and I tell ya one thing Im soooo not a fan of the govenor lol

nice grand prize man, someone will enjoy it,


PLEASE post pics for those unlucky souls like myself


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Arnold could lift weights [ iron ], but he can't lift spirits  [too weak ].


----------



## EVILDAVE (Jun 22, 2008)

Marv, thank you very much for one more awesome year! You did it again ,the event was great and the cars were amazing.


----------



## HooRide (Sep 13, 2007)

Definitely had a great time this year, look forward to the next one and will hopefully compete too.

Great to meet so many enthusiastic and genuine people both days.

I think i'll be spending more time on the forum.

P.S. I've got 8GB of pics to sort through and shrink down to a reasonable size, I'll try to get them up in a few days.


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

Marv, congrats on a fabulous weekend, and thanks to everyone who helped him execute this great event at a new location. Marv was pretty nervous about how things would work out at the new site, but I think the feelings among those who attended are unanimous. : :2thumbsup: 

Also, thanks to all those who attended and spent time listening to so many cars and offering productive feedback, and for being really cool. The music, the cars, the food and the people are what makes Marv's BBQ so great. 

We did not have sufficient ballots turned in to make official announcements about the People's Choice Awards, so Marv and I will work something out for an online vote. We will keep you posted. 

Oh, by the way, if the Phass sound put a  on your face and you are interested in any product, shoot me a PM.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

So I see that Fred continued his winning ways from last year's BBQ huh? Awesome. Maybe it was a good thing I didn't show up. I almost got lynched last year after the raffles. 

It's great to hear that everyone enjoyed themselves. I really wish I could've been there, but that whole work thing can be hard to avoid.  

Marv, thank you for continuing to host this event. It means more to the West Coast DIY crowd then you know. And as I said in emails, look forward to my donation. I just wanted to wait until after the event as I don't want in on the raffles. Thank your wonderful family for us as well.

Zach


----------



## Mr Marv (Aug 19, 2005)

Boostedrex said:


> So I see that Fred continued his winning ways from last year's BBQ huh? Awesome. Maybe it was a good thing I didn't show up. I almost got lynched last year after the raffles.
> 
> It's great to hear that everyone enjoyed themselves. I really wish I could've been there, but that whole work thing can be hard to avoid.
> 
> ...


Thanks and you're welcome Zach! We missed you and your lovely wife but I'm sure we'll see you in the future! BTW, as usual the guys who *supported* the most *won[/Ui]*_ the most! _


----------



## jay (Sep 12, 2005)

Mr Marv said:


> Glad you guys had a good time and you're welcome! We have TONS of pictures so and we'll get those posted in a new thread ASAP.  If anyone else has pictures and post them online please send me the link as I will be sending a bunch to Performance Auto and Sound magazine for the feature article later this year!


thanks again marv! has a new thread for pics been created yet? i just finished running through the small batch i took...just not sure where to post them


----------



## dingaling (Apr 14, 2005)

Marv, thx for having me again this yr...always a great pleasure coming out to visit ya. Great food as usual and great fun as well.

I posted some pics from the meet here...
Marv's BBQ 09 - a set on Flickr


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

dingaling said:


> Marv, thx for having me again this yr...always a great pleasure coming out to visit ya. Great food as usual and great fun as well.
> 
> I posted some pics from the meet here...
> Marv's BBQ 09 - a set on Flickr


Thanks for the pics


----------



## skylar112 (Dec 8, 2005)

shadowfactory said:


> Kevin K's car =


I would have to agree. Kevin's car was an absolute delight to listen to.

Damn Leon, I look like a hobo in those pics haha. Do you happen to have me with the little puppy?


----------



## dingaling (Apr 14, 2005)

skylar112 said:


> I would have to agree. Kevin's car was an absolute delight to listen to.
> 
> Damn Leon, I look like a hobo in those pics haha. Do you happen to have me with the little puppy?


i sure do...i'll try and get to them tonight.


----------



## MrChow (Apr 10, 2009)

I knew this was posted here. 

I showed up not knowing what was going. I need to check these boards more often.


----------



## Mr Marv (Aug 19, 2005)

MrChow said:


> I knew this was posted here.
> 
> I showed up not knowing what was going. I need to check these boards more often.


 Are you Jim?!


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Thanks Marv! 

I had a fantastic time, and now after meeting you in person, I see why everyone has so much respect and love for you. It was a great event - wonderful people who loved the hobby and enjoyed sharing their passion with others. The venue seemed to work out perfectly - the food was excellent - and the raffles were a good time as well. 

I listened to a lot of systems that I really enjoyed, but I wanted to thank Kevin specifically for allowing me to enjoy what I would consider a perfect mobile audio ‘experience’ and for demonstrating what a true enthusiast should be. 

Michael, I’m still hearing the words, “Let’s listen to some Music!” in my head – wow! That was some volume!  

I have a few pictures to post as well (as soon as I can stop traveling - in Philly right now ). Thank you again Anthony for putting together the friendly Nor Cal caravan and thank you Marc for letting me ride in your awesome truck. I missed hanging with Zach, but it was great meeting you guys from Cali (and Chu of course ).


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Marv,

Thank you so much for having me. It meant a lot to me to get out of Los Angeles and be around some fellow enthusiasts with that good ole Northern California Vibe.


----------



## MrChow (Apr 10, 2009)

Mr Marv said:


> Are you Jim?!


No I'm Will. I'm friends with the people at bestbuy. I got there when you guys were handing out the winners. I came in my friend's new STI and was with the guy in the Turbo eclipse. 

Your going to be get a PM from me later on. I just looked at your stuff. I just got a E8 and I've wanting to make a port box for it.


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

Hey guys, you should post future comments re the BBQ here: 

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...rted-years-mr-marv-bbq-iasca-competition.html

And, let's give some props to all the people and companies who continue to help make Marv's BBQ the best of its kind!


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Sounds like another great event put on by Marv. I'm really bummed I missed it, but too much going on this last weekend (wedding on sat, son's birthday on sun)

Thanks Marv for your passion and time being spent to put this on. It takes alot, and I know many of us are really inspired by your efforts.

See ya next year hopefully


----------



## dingaling (Apr 14, 2005)

skylar112 said:


> I would have to agree. Kevin's car was an absolute delight to listen to.
> 
> Damn Leon, I look like a hobo in those pics haha. Do you happen to have me with the little puppy?


DSC_2440_copy on Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## kevin k. (May 5, 2005)

shadowfactory said:


> Kevin K's car = :


EJ, it was an absolute pleasure to meet you. Thank you for taking the time to listen to my car and for the compliment. I enjoyed the opportunity to talk with you and hope to see you at another meet soon.


----------



## kevin k. (May 5, 2005)

Mr Marv said:


> BTW, as usual the guys who *supported* the most *won[/Ui]*_ the most! _


_
Hey! I didn't win anything! What's up with that?! _


----------



## kevin k. (May 5, 2005)

skylar112 said:


> I would have to agree. Kevin's car was an absolute delight to listen to.
> 
> Damn Leon, I look like a hobo in those pics haha. Do you happen to have me with the little puppy?


I enjoyed having the chance to meet you, Chu, and to be able to talk for a while. Always nice to put a face to a name I've seen around the forum(s) for years now. Thanks for your patience with our two-part listening session and a big 'thank you' for your kind words. I'm glad you enjoyed the Accord. Hey, it was also great of you to steer Dan (Haywire) over to my car for a listen... I mean, I absolutely love music and think I have an ear for how things should sound, but it was fantastic to sit with a guy who's a professional. We had a blast!

Thanks again.


----------



## shinjohn (Feb 8, 2006)

For reference:
Link to 2009 BBQ Picture Thread...

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...-marv-bbq-iasca-competition-photo-thread.html


----------



## kevin k. (May 5, 2005)

bertholomey said:


> Thanks Marv!
> 
> I had a fantastic time, and now after meeting you in person, I see why everyone has so much respect and love for you. It was a great event - wonderful people who loved the hobby and enjoyed sharing their passion with others. The venue seemed to work out perfectly - the food was excellent - and the raffles were a good time as well.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Jason, for a remarkable compliment! I had quite a nice time talking with you and just listening to some great music. 

Yes, it is fantastic for everyone to share our love for music and this 12V passion of ours. And, I feel particularly fortunate that Marv and family are the impetus behind this whole get-together, as a more selfless and giving group you'd be hard-pressed to find.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

bertholomey said:


> Thanks Marv!
> 
> I had a fantastic time, and now after meeting you in person, I see why everyone has so much respect and love for you. It was a great event - wonderful people who loved the hobby and enjoyed sharing their passion with others. The venue seemed to work out perfectly - the food was excellent - and the raffles were a good time as well.
> 
> ...


I've been known to play it a little *Loud*; I hope it wasn't too loud because that would have taken away from the joy of listening to music.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

It certainly did not take away my joy of listening - you saw my jaw drop! 

I was amazed at the sound quality at that level - just music ----LOUD - there wasn't anything else - no rattles, noise, anything other than very well reproduced music.

I was extremely impressed - especially with your passion with the music itself and for reproducing music. I find myself listening too much to the equipment and not the music that the equipment is playing. I appreciate you reminding me that this is something to enjoy!


----------



## dbiegel (Oct 15, 2006)

This was my first Marv's BBQ and I'm really glad I could make it. Marv, thanks again for everything. Thanks also to everyone who helped run such a great event.

Also for those who gave me all the great tips and ideas for my setup (you know who you are!), I really appreciate it and I'm already trying to incorporate some of the things I learned over the weekend. It was a pleasure meeting and hanging out with you guys! If you ever come down to SoCal drop me a line.


----------



## miztahsparklez (Jan 11, 2006)

michaelsil1 said:


> I've been known to play it a little *Loud*; I hope it wasn't too loud because that would have taken away from the joy of listening to music.


i like loud  ..but it has to sound good doing it.


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

miztahsparklez said:


> i like loud  ..but it has to sound perfect doing it.


fixored for michaels car.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

60ndown said:


> fixored for michaels car.


Thanks 60ndown - now it is accurate.


----------

